# ISTA/P error 10007 CIP on ENET



## yayaasd (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey Guys,

i actually have the problem that ista/p won't work. I got the error:


```
-2 Global unknown
55054 Global unknown
10007 CIP - Error during intitialistation of EDIABAS
```
Therefore i started analysing:
- ISTA-D (Rheingold) via ENET is working (i really selected ENET - no backup CAN usage!)
- ZGW is recognizing car correctly
- Edited EDIABAS.ini like:

```
Interface = enet
Simulation       = 0

EcuPath          = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\ECU
SimulationPath   = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\SIM
TracePath        = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\TRACE
TraceSize        = 32767

;=============================================================================
[XEthernet]
;=============================================================================
RemoteHost       = Autodetect
HeaderFormat     = 0
TesterAddress    = F4,F5
ControlPort      = 6811
DiagnosticPort   = 6801
TimeoutConnect   = 20000
```
i recognized, that there is also a EDIABAS.ini in folder:
..\ISTA-P\BMW\Environment\EDIABAS\BIN\

--> here I also did the configuration for ediabas. actually i got also same error.
now i am a littlebit confused, because not getting ISTA/P working. i mean, i see during connection with ISTA/P that ediabas is starting, but it is getting over to red icon in the task bar.

any suggestions?

I am using ENET Cable on Surface tablet with USB-Ethernet Adapter.
As i wrote, Rheingold working out of the box, also E-SYS is able to communicate...


----------



## yayaasd (Oct 6, 2016)

hey guys, this topic was seen about 150 times and no one had an idea/same problem?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yayaasd said:


> hey guys, this topic was seen about 150 times and no one had an idea/same problem?


Make sure you have all prerequisite software installed. ISTA+ requires no special configuration with ENET. ISTA-P does and uses emulator (eg, ISTA-P Loader) if you do not have native install.

*ISTA-P Loader as ICOM Emulator for K+DCAN & ENET*

For ENET & ICOM

Set IP to 169.254.1.1 and subnet mask to 255.255.0.0
EDIABAS configuration is for K+DCAN.


----------



## yayaasd (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you Almaretto - i will give it a try again.
actually i did not define fix IP, just left on dhcp. maybe this could be the problem - i will tell you back.


EDIT: 
Solution worked for me - thank you!


----------



## Geoff Stevenson (Mar 24, 2014)

When I try to use ISTA-P, I get an error message:


A fault occurred on execution of the measure.

94201 Technical service initialization failed.
10007 (CIP) - Fault during initialization of EDIABAS.

Could you please make any suggestions on what these errors mean, and what I can do to get ISTA-P to connect to my car?


Thanks


----------

